# BVI info



## GufShoz (Dec 5, 2001)

Help! My wife and I are newbies to bareboating. We're going to the BVIs in April and I was searching for info. I found a site that had a lot of good material, but I lost the address. I remember that he wrote about chartering in the BVIs regularly, his home area was Chesapeake, and he had links to clothing optional sailing sites.
Can anybody hook me up?


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

Try www.sailonline.com. They have all sorts of info and reduced charter rates sold by boat owners in the different charter companies


----------



## subzero (Sep 23, 2006)

Here are a few other good ones:

http://www.bareboatsbvi.com/bareboats_bvi_legend.html
http://www.bvipirate.com/BVIPirate.html
http://members.dca.net/jerelull/BVI.html

I think the one you're looking for is the third one.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

If you have any specific questions - ask. We've been there twice, chartering from Moorings (and hope to go again some day). But in general all you need to know is that sailing there is really easy (honest) and there isn't much to worry about. Just enjoy the weather, the wind and the water.


----------



## jmdelbello (May 15, 2006)

I like this site as well 
http://www.sailing-advisor.com/bvi-yacht-charter.html
Sailing there is easy, I could not agree more. Great place for a first charter. Good Luck!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

The best site for BVI charter and other info is traveltalk online.http://www.traveltalkonline.com/
Traveltalkonline
You can even ask about specific charter boats and somebody'll have the answer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Rick - I assume you are in the Bahamas and have internet access this year. Where you be and how are you connecting to "the grid" ?

Larry


----------



## 42ndstreet (Oct 15, 2004)

Don't pack too much !!!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Larry,

No I had to come home for a couple of weeks. I left the boat in Key Biscayne and I'll be back down at the end of the month and hopefully cross to the Bahamas soon after. I've been taking a laptop the last couple of years but just get a few emails off. There's wifi in a few places in the Exumas but the service is not the best so I just stick to a few emails.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Rick - Gotcha ! I thought there might be better access this year. Have a good winter. Larry


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

*BVI Yacht Charter*

Does anyone have any experience chartering with the BVI Yacht Charter company? We are considering a bareboat charter on one of their Leopard 45s.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I've not encountered "BVI Yacht Charter Company" before and know many of the companies down there. Where are they based?


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

Zanshin said:


> I've not encountered "BVI Yacht Charter Company" before and know many of the companies down there. Where are they based?


Tortolla.

I've checked a few other forums and so far all the comments I have found have been very positive.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

does it say which marina or do they have a URL? I really did think that I'd seen most of the charter companies there that actually have boats (as opposed to the many brokerages).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Down in the VI'*

I am moving back to the USVI's in March. I ll be glad to answer any questions or offer places to go/eat/drink. Check out
http://www.williamthornton.com/index.html this place is alot of fun.

Cheers Mike


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

If you want you can bring insome provisions to cut the cost of the charter. We normally stay for 2 weeks just the 2 of us and bring i about 49 lbs of frozen foods, mostly many types of meats in their original packaging so they can see that it is US Grade A meats. We buy all our liquor and wine from the warehouse stores and some large liquor distibutors in Road Town. One Mart has a free shuttle van that will take you from the base to the Supermarket and back. Their prices are usually a little higher but convenient, clean and fresh produce.


----------

